# Jahr oder Jahre?



## fluessig (28. Januar 2005)

Da ich mich mit Seiten bezüglich der deutschen Sprache nicht auskenne, frag ich einfach mal hier im Forum. 

Sagt man "aus dem Jahr 2004", oder "aus dem Jahre 2004"?

Ich nehme an, dass beide Formulierungen korrekt sind, aber welche ist die angebrachte in Publikationen?


----------



## aTa (28. Januar 2005)

Also ich würde sagen aus dem Jahr 2004.
Fussball aus dem Jahr 2004 hört sich find ich besser an als Fussball aus dem Jahre 2004


----------



## Tobias K. (28. Januar 2005)

moin


Hmm

"das Jahr 2004"
"im Jahr 2004"
"das Jahre 2004"
"im Jahre 2004"
"Ich komme aus dem Jahr 2004"
"Ich komme aus dem Jahre 2004"

Ich denke das Jahr grundsätzlicher "richtiger" ist.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## saschaf (28. Januar 2005)

Richtig ist beides. Welche Variante am besten passt, hängt vom Schreibstil des gesamten Textes ab.

Kleine Statistik => google:

"aus dem Jahr" => 1.410.000 Ergebnisse 
"aus dem Jahre" => 1.060.000 Ergebnisse 

"im Jahr" => 13.400.000 Ergebnisse
"im Jahre" => 6.090.000 Ergebnisse

2:0 für Jahr


----------



## Ben Ben (28. Januar 2005)

> "das Jahre 2004"



Also das klingt doch etwas seltsam meiner Meinung, in diesem Fall würde ich dann doch eher für das Jahr plädieren.


----------



## Fingers (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 aus dem Jahre 2004 ist ein Genitiv, also eine Form, die von modernen Journalisten meist vermieden wird. Sie beweist eigentlich eine profunde Kenntnis des Deutschen und wird in der sog. Hochliteratur verwendet, hat aber mehr und mehr einen leichten Snobcharakter.
 im Jahre 2004 ist der gewöhnliche Dativ. Mit anderen Worten, ich würde bei eher technischen Texten dazu greifen, bei einer Literaturlesung vielleicht eher zum Genitiv.

 Gruß
 Fingers


----------

